# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Dying??

## fxarrell

Hey guys, i really need your help, my pac man frog has been acting weird, he's not moving, he's not twitching if i accidentaly poke him (normally he would) and his legs are now always open, normally, they're closed. And also, if he's hibernating, why isn't he burrowing? Or maybe i fed him too much? please help. He looks alive, but is acting dead, help

----------


## Cory

Size of enclosure
 2.   # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences
 3.   Humidity
 4.   Temperature
 5.   Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
 6.   Materials used for substrate
 7.   Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.
_- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv._
 8.    Main food source
 9.    Vitamins and calcium? (how often)
 10.   Lighting
 11.   What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
 12.   When is the last time he/she ate
 13.   Have you found poop lately
 14.   A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
 15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.
 16. How old is the frog
 17.   How long have you owned him/her
 18.   Is the frog wild caught or captive bred
 19.   Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats
 20.   How often the frog is handled
 21.   Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
 22.   Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

_If you could fill out these questions it would make it a lot easier to help identify what the problem is._

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

Moved to proper subforum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DVirginiana

That is not good, and I think it's safe to say something is definitely wrong.  Answer those questions as quickly as possible.  If this is an impaction or tox issue you may have time to correct it and save him.

----------

monster

----------


## fxarrell

1. about 50cms long and 35cms wide (about to move her to a bigger one, a 40 gallon tank by next week)
2.only her
3.very humid
4.30-35 celcius (day) 27-30celcius (night)
5.both are filtered water that are filtered with a good filtration machine
6.cocopeat
7.terrarium is currently empty except the water dishes (when i move him, there will be a lot of decor and plants)
8.crickets
9.calcium dust dusted on crickets every 2 feedings
10.natural room lighting
11.warm water, a lid
12.2 days ago
13.not yet
14.pictures are below
15.my frog's legs are open and extended, he seems to be leaning front, and is not as responsive as he normaly is when i try to pick him up (picture is below)
16.age is unspecified (aproximation is 2-4 years)
17.i've had him since december 27 2014, so that makes about 6 months
18.it is captive bread from a licensed dealer
19.i feed her crickets, 3-4 every feeding (feeding is once every 2 days), only crickets though, i have suspicions that the crickets have a disease
20.very rarely, only if i need to stir up the soil
21.its on a table, so....?
22.i replace the water daily, spray daily with warm water, and stir the mixture every 2 weeks

 i am so sorry that i could not include the pictures because they say that it isnt a valid image, please email me for the picture at fxarrell@gmail.com

----------


## Cory

Hello, so I don't think your frog is dying IMO I think your frog is really toxed out. When you say you have a good filtration system for water what filtration system are you using? Again imo if its comeing out of your tap you should be using some kind of water conditioner, Reptisafe or prime are good examples of what you should be using. If its soft water the salts and chemicals will not good be good for him, I have soft water and I bypass the system and let the tap run for 5 to 10 mins to get anything out of the line before I use any water from that tap. I then use reptisafe to declorinate the water. If its an r/o system all the water is doing is sucking nutrients out of the frog. The other thing that could be contributing to the toxing out is you have to totally change the substrate at least once a month, they create a lot of waste and if your not changing it often enough he is just sitting in his own pee and they absorb water through the skin so he absorbing all the ammonia that is building up from the pee. Your heat if it is what you say it is during the day that would be around 90 to 95f, that is way to hot. You want it to be around 82f during the day and let it drop to about 78f at night. Your calcium vitamin you are using does it have D3 in it? if not you need calcium and D3 and you should be given him a multivitamin also. And the table he is on is it in a high or low traffic room? If there is a lot of traffic and if there is something wrong with him the stress created by the loud noises and stuff will just lower his immune system and make him worse. So the remedy I found says what you want to do is place your frog in nice dish or container and let him soak in some clean declorinated warm water no higher then the chin for as long as it takes for him to unswell. You will need to change the water every couple hours to keep it clean because he will probably pee in it. I would place a towel or something over the container to keep the heat in and reduce stress. When you notice he looks ok you can put him back in his terrarium after you have changed out the substrate and cleaned it out. Expand the substrate with declorinated tap or spring water. At the very end of soaking you could probably even give him a quick warm water and pedialyte bath to restore some of his energy. Hope this helps.

----------

DVirginiana

----------

